# Please help!!! snowboard topsheet



## jarvischu (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi all,

Im new to this forum... Im seeking for help/suggestion of a situation...

I have a 90% new snowboard, i have used it for like 2 times... Which is around 10days in the mountains.. A few weeks ago I was planning to get ready for my up coming trip in this december. So i brought it to a snowboard shop and have it waxed etc... The guy in the shop said theres a few scratches on ur topsheet (probably got it while my gfs ski scratches it on the lift..) i can help you fix it...

A week later which is last week... I went to pick up my board hoping it its all fixed and ready.. It turns out the guy sanded off the top gloss sheet of my snowboard.. He was like"thats the only way i can remove the scratches from the surface"... Like it became matt surface without that plastic gloss layers on top... I was in shock.. Like heart broken shock..

Could anyone please suggest what can I do to fix this... Is there anything i can put on top like wax or anything to add back that layer?

Much appreciated.. 
( i do not have it right now... Its still in the shop, i can provide pics if necessary..)


----------



## jarvischu (Dec 5, 2019)

I mean... Can anyone tell me if the guy from the shop fked up, cause if he did, atleast I can ask him for a compensation, like fix it for free or idk..


----------



## jarvischu (Dec 5, 2019)

Cause certainly he thinks what he did was right and said it doesnt matter as long as i can use it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh no! I was pretty upset at a shop once, and It motivated me to learn how to maintain my gear better myself. Maybe you can get a free tune in the future from them, if you're interested. He should have warned you it was a trade off between gloss and scratches. I told evo to keep that free tune lol.

Marhar uses a 3M clear sticker for their gloss top sheet. I believe it's like that clear bra stuff for your car. Other than that, maybe you could spray it with a gloss clear coat. 

Honestly, I'd just remember the days when it was new and shiny, and shred that deck mercilessly.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't know... sounds pretty stupid sanding the top sheet because of some scratches...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok you can't really fix nor is there any reason to fix top sheet scratches (sure ou'll hear nail polish etc but it's all gonna look off a bit still). Did you tell him to try doing whatever he could because he's not wrong, thats really the only way to get rid of them is to get rid of the entire coating. 

That being said without seeing it if it's just not glossy now it should ride the same so nothing to worry about but if he sanded down any of the fiberglass etc then well it's a different story.

Moral of the story, when you have a cosmetic issue with your board leave it, don't try and find some weird way to make it look like it never gets ridden, it's not cooler to have a new looking snowboard, they're tools not art. And don't bother with that shop again because he should have been like there's no way to fix it and given it back to you


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TBH, it sounds like another troll.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

If this is serious, you can vinyl wrap your topsheet for about 20 bucks using whatever color you want. its pretty easy, except for cutting the edges. 
this is this years bataleon party wave, didnt like the black topsheet so wrapped it in satin pearl white


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You should have hung it on the wall when it was brand new if you want to preserve it. It will get a little more fucked up every time you ride it.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

16gkid said:


> If this is serious, you can vinyl wrap your topsheet for about 20 bucks using whatever color you want. its pretty easy, except for cutting the edges.
> this is this years bataleon party wave, didnt like the black topsheet so wrapped it in satin pearl white
> View attachment 151416


That's really cool. I have a Pencil + without a top sheet that I'm thinking of fixing up with some sort of new top sheet. I'm not sure a vinyl wrap would stick to it properly though.


----------



## jarvischu (Dec 5, 2019)

The problem was he did not bother to explain/warn me about sanding off the top coat... He just went "i can get rid of all those scraches for u, its just 15bucks u want me to do it?" , and i was like "good as new?" and he said "yeah, leave it to me ill get it done for u."... 

Well if i knew he had to sand it off, of course I wldnt even bother to ask him do it... 

Anyways thanks for the input guys. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You can re-shine resin that's likely the topsheet coat with a finish sander, very high grit sandpaper with a bit of water on it (wet sanding), then rubbing it with a polishing compound.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Even cheaper buy a can of plasti dip and go nuts, should at least last a season if you lay it down thick enough


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

This is hilarious. OP, you should see the top sheet on Custom - chipped, scratched, binding marks, paint fading and yellowing, painting peeling/peeled off, etc. It's the bottom and edges of the board that matter.


----------



## Gabriel54 (Sep 19, 2020)

16gkid said:


> If this is serious, you can vinyl wrap your topsheet for about 20 bucks using whatever color you want. its pretty easy, except for cutting with cheap vinyl cutters the edges.
> this is this years bataleon party wave, didnt like the black topsheet so wrapped it in satin pearl white


With how easily even some of the stronger factory topsheets get chipped, my guess is that this would not hold up well and would look pretty haggard after about 10 days of skiing.

Don’t use epoxy or anything like that on top. You can cut it back about 1/8” from the edges and use an edge seal tape, or just cut it back about an 1/8 and leave it. That stuff sticks pretty well. Make sure it’s laminated. Just smooth out or fill whatever damage you can first so it’s flat and smooth before installing.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

You could give an automotive clear spray on topsheet which would fix up all the scratches There would be a little bit of prep' required beforehand though. I've done this on a few peoples boards and it looks great. It is going to get scratched everytime someone runs over it though. 

A lot of manufacturers are going for satin finishes now rather that a gloss polished topsheet in order to be more environmental with construction process. 

The best thing you can get to keep your board from getting damaged is to get a cover. You will generally do more damage off the mountain than on.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have epoxy edge/top sheet repairs that have lasted ~20 years. The epoxy is all yellowed now, but I don't care how my ~20 year old rock board looks.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Jimi7 said:


> I have epoxy edge/top sheet repairs that have lasted ~20 years. The epoxy is all yellowed now, but I don't care how my ~20 year old rock board looks.


May I know the brand of epoxy you used? Tyvm


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Top sheet repair advice


Today some skier decided to ski right into me from behind without a chirp to notify me of his proximity so that I might avoid him. Anyway, his ski ran across the top sheet of my board and sliced off sections of my top sheet exposing wood underneath. The top sheet isnt lifted or separated bit...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

GWoman said:


> May I know the brand of epoxy you used? Tyvm


It was a long time ago, so i don't remember. It wasn't a special marine epoxy or anything. I got it from a hobby shop for use with plastics.


----------

